# Hand grinder or cheaper electric



## JesmondJester (Feb 2, 2020)

So here is the situation.

I bought a 2012 Gaggia New Baby on Gumtree for £30. Hardly looks used, seems to work fine, I'll upgrade the steam wand, I have bought a non-pressurised basket. I took the screen and distribution head of it and genuinely hardly looks like anything has been run through it.

My difficulty is that I have a DeLonghi KG79 which is clearly not up to the task of dialling in espresso. A newbie like me needs all the help he can get.

Clearly I'd love to splash out on a Niche. Way outside my budget for now.

The budget could get to £200 by the end of the year and I am thinking for that I could maybe find a used Sette 270 or Eureka Mignon Specialita or an outrageous deal on a new one of them in the January sales. (I'd pick the Eureka for many reasons here given the choice but always like to hear opinions). When Ir had this back I know I am in dream land.

Perhaps though a new Iberital MC2 would be a better (uglier, shorter term, bigger, louder, lower quality) choice or - and here's the curve ball - an MBK Aergrind.

Is it worth buying the MC2 or will I want to upgrade it in 3/6/12 months?

I'd love to hear that I will be able to dial in fairly easily with the Aergrind.

There are many things that make it my first choice if I can: It would be the cheapest option, it would be the quietest option so will not wake my wife, the smallest option and won't take up counter space, I can take it on trips to grind fresh for my Aeropress when I go away rather than having to buy pre-ground.

I'd be happier to splash out on a £350+ on a new grinder in 12/18 months if I bought the Aegrind but less happy to if I had the MC2. This doesn't make sense but it is what is. That would then be my grinder for life (ha ha ha ha - until I get upgrade-itus!)

Am I rambling?

Should I buy an Aergrind?

Should I buy an MC2?

Should I wait and see if I can get a deal come January and if not get the Aergrind or MC2 and wait for a couple of years?

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

JesmondJester said:


> Am I rambling?


 Nope! Similar decision making process I went thought back in 2011, when I bought my first Gaggia Classic. At the time, I bought a Porlex Mini, because, at the time, that was the "go-to-advice-on-a-budget". Big mistake. The novelty of hang grinding worn out in a couple of months despite of me putting the effort in. Granted an Aergrind or Feldgrind would be far better, but I'm sure it will wear off eventually. The biggest frustration with small hang grinders (I'm not talking about HG-1 or Kinu M68, that's a different league, as it grinds much faster!) - is dialling up. Sometimes you'd get it wrong, not fine enough... Too fine... And guess what? More grinding. Not the best experience.

So I thought, back then... An Iberital MC2. After a a lot of researching, it put me off due to noise, retention, fiddly adjusting mechanism. So, I invested more money and bought a Eureka Mignon, which stayed with me for over 3 years.

My advice to you would be to buy an secondhand Eureka Mignon. It doesn't need to be the Specialita. You can get the older models with 50mm burrs (the Silenzio equivalent) for £150 - £190 depending on condition. It will outlive you, and it will be passed on to further generations. It's built like a tank. And the better part... When you decide you need to upgrade (I'm sorry to break the news, but it happens to all of us!), simply sell it on. Providing you looked after it well, you'll recoup a significant part of your investment.

Keep an eye on the For Sale section.

@dfk41 - Am I correct in thinking you might have one you are possibly considering moving on?

Good luck.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## JesmondJester (Feb 2, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Nope! Similar decision making process I went thought back in 2011, when I bought my first Gaggia Classic. At the time, I bought a Porlex Mini, because, at the time, that was the "go-to-advice-on-a-budget". Big mistake. The novelty of hang grinding worn out in a couple of months despite of me putting the effort in. Granted an Aergrind or Feldgrind would be far better, but I'm sure it will wear off eventually. The biggest frustration with small hang grinders (I'm not talking about HG-1 or Kinu M68, that's a different league, as it grinds much faster!) - is dialling up. Sometimes you'd get it wrong, not fine enough... Too fine... And guess what? More grinding. Not the best experience.
> 
> So I thought, back then... An Iberital MC2. After a a lot of researching, it put me off due to noise, retention, fiddly adjusting mechanism. So, I invested more money and bought a Eureka Mignon, which stayed with me for over 3 years.
> 
> ...


 That is awesome advice - thank you.

Was there anything at all satisfying about the manual? I like to think I'd get up, skip lightly downstairs, feed the purring cat, weigh some beans and grind away for a few minutes whilst looking out of my kitchen window at the birds in my apple tree as the sun comes up. A perfect moment of mindfulness before the calming, methodical machine prep and tamping and then smiling in delight as that dark, nutty, sweet liquid pools gently and foams in my cup.

Or is it more of a beans pinging all over the kitchen , quietly swearing under your breath, arm tired, monotonous effort that fills you with dread every time you just want a coffee?

Sounds like I just need to save for a good Mignon of any era doesn't it?


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

I think the aergrind is capable of grinding fine enough for espresso, but it doesn't have the fine adjustment needed for dialling in...take a look at the 1zpresso JX pro, which was my choice after researching the various models available.

Although I'm not using it for espresso, I am very impressed with the grind quality, ease of use, and value for money, though it is pretty hefty for travel.

Keep an eye on the for sale forum as I think a few folks have bought these whilst waiting for a niche to be delivered, or hold out for a used mignon or similar.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

JesmondJester said:


> That is awesome advice - thank you.
> 
> Was there anything at all satisfying about the manual? I like to think I'd get up, skip lightly downstairs, feed the purring cat, weigh some beans and grind away for a few minutes whilst looking out of my kitchen window at the birds in my apple tree as the sun comes up. A perfect moment of mindfulness before the calming, methodical machine prep and tamping and then smiling in delight as that dark, nutty, sweet liquid pools gently and foams in my cup.
> 
> ...


 You are definitely idealising a hand grinder! Specially smaller ones! You'd be cursing at the birds on your apple tree in no time! 🤣. The field grind 2 (similar to an aergrind) would take a good minute and s bit, with some concentration and dedicated effort to grind 18 grams of coffee.

the advantages are that they are mobile, simple and single dose.


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

JesmondJester said:


> That is awesome advice - thank you.
> 
> Was there anything at all satisfying about the manual? I like to think I'd get up, skip lightly downstairs, feed the purring cat, weigh some beans and grind away for a few minutes whilst looking out of my kitchen window at the birds in my apple tree as the sun comes up. A perfect moment of mindfulness before the calming, methodical machine prep and tamping and then smiling in delight as that dark, nutty, sweet liquid pools gently and foams in my cup.
> 
> ...


 I find the hand grinder quietly satisfying and super easy to use 👌 Takes up less space too 😉


----------



## a_aa (Feb 27, 2020)

JFK: "We choose to go to the moon not because it is easy, but because it is hard." (or something like that). 

I've chosen an AeroPress, a V60, a Cafelat Robot, a MBK Feld 47 because they require my physical involvement all the way. The physical ritual is part of what I like with coffee. The tactile feedback gives me clues about beans and process. And when I turned the big five-oh not very long ago, I decided I needed the exercise anyway  We have way to many motors doing our exercise for us  Get a handgrinder and a couple of tri-/bicepses 

Edit: 17 grams espresso with the Feld 47 takes appr 70 secs for me. That's slower than 30 secs with a JX Pro, but I also use mine with dense light roasted African beans for V60, where an aggressive burr set would be slightly less pleasant.


----------



## JesmondJester (Feb 2, 2020)

a_aa said:


> JFK: "We choose to go to the moon not because it is easy, but because it is hard." (or something like that).
> 
> I've chosen an AeroPress, a V60, a Cafelat Robot, a MBK Feld 47 because they require my physical involvement all the way. The physical ritual is part of what I like with coffee. The tactile feedback gives me clues about beans and process. And when I turned the big five-oh not very long ago, I decided I needed the exercise anyway  We have way to many motors doing our exercise for us  Get a handgrinder and a couple of tri-/bicepses
> 
> Edit: 17 grams espresso with the Feld 47 takes appr 70 secs for me. That's slower than 30 secs with a JX Pro, but I also use mine with dense light roasted African beans for V60, where an aggressive burr set would be slightly less pleasant.


 Thanks for replying!

Now you see the Feld47 really does intrigue me. I think I like the Aergrind because it will fit in the Aeropress and I think - wow, that's cool. However, the Feldgrind in daily use I expect is just significantly better. Also, when I travel, I get in a car. It's not like I am cycle touring and looking for minimal weight or size.

Was it easy to dial in for espresso? Depending on the number of people I have in my house (an easy choice given current rules), I use either the Gaggia, Aeropress, a couple of mokka pots or a French press. Is it reasonable to assume the Feld47 could service them all? With practice?


----------



## JesmondJester (Feb 2, 2020)

Stu Beck said:


> I find the hand grinder quietly satisfying and super easy to use 👌 Takes up less space too 😉


 Space is at a premium. Or it will be when my much better half realises that coffee is going to mean more than just one shelf in a small cupboard and a bit of counter space!


----------



## a_aa (Feb 27, 2020)

JesmondJester said:


> Now you see the Feld47 really does intrigue me. I think I like the Aergrind because it will fit in the Aeropress and I think - wow, that's cool. However, the Feldgrind in daily use I expect is just significantly better. Also, when I travel, I get in a car. It's not like I am cycle touring and looking for minimal weight or size.


 If you want something light and travelfriendly to go with your AeroPress, get a Porlex mini or a clone of it. The AeroPress is so very forgiving on grind consistency, the upgrade to a Aergrind (or better) will most likely not be detectable. But Porlex (or clones) in true espresso making will probably not give you good results ...



JesmondJester said:


> Was it easy to dial in for espresso? Depending on the number of people I have in my house (an easy choice given current rules), I use either the Gaggia, Aeropress, a couple of mokka pots or a French press. Is it reasonable to assume the Feld47 could service them all? With practice?


 It was easy with the Cafelat Robot - but that means I have the opportunity to change pressure on the fly, and go from a Ristretto to a Lungo just because I feel it's the right thing to do there and then. Anyways, the stepless setting and a wide "espresso area" makes the Feld 47 pretty good for Gaggia, I would say. I guess Moka Pot would be easy, and AeroPress and French press (in a sense almost the same immersion brewer) would be OK - but with slightly more fines/silt than say a Commandante.

The best thing about Feld 47 is its clear indication of what grind setting it is set at - the handle shows the number on the clock face. But unfortunately, it only shows the number within a revolution - however this can be fixed very easy: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/49137-feld-47-travel-review-and-direct-mbk-experience/?do=findComment&comment=725355. If everyone in your house leave the handle pointing to the number indicating revolutions, it would be a no-brainer for next member to set the grinder for whatever method desired 

The stepless setting, the extended espresso capability, and the possibility to see what the current setting is with just one quick look, is what made me go for the Feld 47.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

My experience of getting the JX pro has been the mignon has been made redundant. 
It's not that the JX pro is better, but there doesn't seem to be much difference in the cup on the la pavoni, or at least to my tastes.

So the mignon hasn't been used at all.

The mignon Manuale is a great grinder for the money and if you get it, or a second hand one it will serve you very well.

However I just love the experience of hand grinding in the morning, the same as I love the manual lever.

I always thought after reading on here that it wouldn't be long before I got a MaraX or similar, but I don't think I'll be losing the Pavoni for now!


----------



## JesmondJester (Feb 2, 2020)

Well, I am pleased I posted here. Thanks all for the input.

Someone has kindly been able to lend me a Brasillia RR55 which will hopefully help me get some practice in and save a little more.

I really do like the idea of a manual grinder. I do wonder though whether the Manuale, for example, in the early part of my coffee journey might make for a less frustrating experience when trying new brewing methods and coffees.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

JesmondJester said:


> Well, I am pleased I posted here. Thanks all for the input.
> 
> Someone has kindly been able to lend me a Brasillia RR55 which will hopefully help me get some practice in and save a little more.
> 
> ...


 I think if I had the choice again I'd certainly be plumping for the JX pro not the Mignon. 
The mignon does a good job, if you are only using 1 type of bean and are happy to half fill the hopper and purge off 5-10g each time you use it. 
I wasn't as I have 3-4 beans on rotation throughout the day, so I modded the mignon so this was sort of possible. But the hand grinder did a much better job of this.

Dialling in with the hand grinder has been far easier than the mignon simply because the variable of retention and old grinds has been removed.


----------



## JesmondJester (Feb 2, 2020)

I think I have come to the conclusion that I just need to tell my wife Christmas is cancelled and I need both the JX and the Mignon.

Seems perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@JesmondJester - I have an Aergrind and JX-pro, both do espresso fine coffee and it tastes really good for the money along with being super simple. Aergrind goes camping/climbing in my Aeropress but takes an age to do 18g for an espresso as they changed to a less aggressive burr set.

For a "daily driver" or do it all single grinder I would want bigger burrs i.e. JX-pro or Feld 47 as it just munches through much easier. Essential if you are now officially coffee maker in chief in your house after buying fancy kit😉

If you get the JX-pro direct it would be about £160, see if you like the workflow. If you out grow it or want a change you will still get £100 or thereabouts so not a huge loss if you want to move it on.


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

JX-pro as well. I had a smaller hand grinder and that was a pain to use, but the Jx-pro is a joy to use. About 30 secs for 18g and it's no real effort. Plus, no wastage...you don't have to purge when you change grind size.

That said, I have a niche and don't much use the manual - but no plans to sell it...even though its heavy, it's still ok for travel.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd go for an electric. I use a Feldgrind for filter, it can do espresso but it doesn't have the fine adjustments (as others have said). I started out using a porlex with a classic and swapped it for a mignon after a few weeks. The novelty of hand grinding soon wore off for me when I was trying to repeatedly dial in espresso.


----------



## JesmondJester (Feb 2, 2020)

Well the Brasilia has been a revelation in grinding. A highly pleasurable (static not withstanding) hour or so yesterday getting the first decent coffee out of the Gaggia. Can't imagine having tried that with a manual.

Leaning more towards trying to find a good second hand dealon the manual (now researching the JX more thoroughly) and a new Manuale or similar.

First though. I really net to get a Rancilio steam wand to replace what is on the Gaggia....


----------

